# hypnotherapist in Chicago?



## Wacko847 (Aug 29, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm interested in any recommendations of a hypnotherapist which deals specificaly with IBS in the chicagoland area.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here you go - I don't know them personally, so can't recommend anyone in particular, but they are all trained in IBS therapy.For those folks who can't afford one-on-one therapy, or too sick to travel, or no time, etc. consider the IBS Audio Program, which replicates the sessions used in the clinical setting... Has been successfully helping people with IBS in nearly 40 countries since 1998 - very effective and cost effective too... All the best to you.Arlington HeightsDr. Marc Oster3295 N Arlington Heights RoadSuite 103Arlington Heights, IL 60004Phone: (847) 604-1593ChicagoLaurie Keefer, Ph.D. Assistant Professor of Medicine and Psychiatry Northwestern University Division of Gastroenterology 675 N. St. Clair, Suite 17-250 Chicago, IL 60611 Phone: (312) 695-5620 Ian Wickramasekera II, Psy.D.Adler School of Professional Psychology65 East Wacker Place, Suite 2100Chicago, IL 60601-7298Phone: (312) 201-5900 (Extension 214)Robert T. Baker III, Psy.D.Licensed Clinical Psychologist830 W. Diversey Pkwy, Suite 300Chicago, IL 60614(847) 331-4600Judith K. Stuhr, PhDMillennium Park Psychological Associates, LLC30 North Michigan Avenue, Suite 1103Chicago, IL 60602-3745Phone: 312-284-1330Fax: 312-284-1331 NapervilleDr. Wm. Marty Martin4300 Commerce Court Suite 300-3Naperville, IL. 60532Phone: (630) 692-1922Pamela Rebeck, Ph.D.475 River Bend #600 Naperville, IL 60540Phone: (630) 357-9339


----------

